# Frameset mit bestimmter größe



## Ferdinand (14. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter. Ich habs Gefühl wie als würd ich aufm Schlauch stehen  

Ich hab hier mein Frameset und möchte aber nicht das es sich über die ganze Fenster größe erstreckt sondern nur die größe width=700 height=400 hat und zentral in der mitte ist.

Weiß jemand wie ich dem Frameset diese Größe zuordnen kann?

Hier mein bisheriger Quelltext:



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Titel</title>
> </head>
> ...



Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann  

Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du das erreichen möchtest, musst Du:

oben
unten
links
rechts

noch einen "leeren" Frame einfügen!


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Juli 2003)

wäre meine vorletzte lösung gewesen 

hab gedacht vielleicht geht es ja irgendwie mit einer width und height bestimmung.

danke!


----------



## Ferdinand (24. Juli 2003)

damn!!

jetzt hab ich das mit den frames so gemacht
jetzt ist das das aber immer verschieden wenn ich die auflösung wechsle!




> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <title>#</title>
> ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Juli 2003)

Logisch!

Nimm für die äußeren Frameseiten ( oben, links rechts, unten ) keine festen Größen, sondern "*" und für den Contentframe ("main") fixe Größen!


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Juli 2003)

ok ich habe das jetzt so:


> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <title></title>
> ...



ich weiß nur nicht wo ich die festen größen für das mainframe hinschreiben soll!  
bis jetzt ist das mainframe ziemlich verschoben! nach ganz unten rechts.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Beispiel:

<frameset framespacing="0" border="false" frameborder="0" rows="15%,*,15%>
<frame name="oben" src="black.html" target="main">
<frameset framespacing="0" border="false" frameborder="0" cols="15%,*,15%">
<frame name="links" src="black.html" target="main">
<frame name="main" src="frame.html" target="main">
<frame name="rechts" src="black.html" target="main">
</frameset>


----------



## MC Breit (25. Juli 2003)

habe noch ne andere lösung parat...

mach ne tabele mit einer zelle , richte diese mittig aus und gebe der zelle folgenden inhalt 

```
<iframe src="frameset.html" heigh="400" width="700" border="0" frameborder="0" name="diemitte">
</iframe>
```

wobei du das ziel(src) mit deinem vorher gefertigten frameset bellegst. und die größe so änderst wie du sie brauchst.
nun hast du einen mittigen frame in dem dein frameset liegt !


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Juli 2003)

und dies wäre meine letzte lösung gewesen
ich war/bin mir nur unsicher ob dass iframe dann nicht vielleicht ein rand hat


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Juli 2003)

also nur aus reinem interesse.
weil ich denk nicht das es geht!

ich hab das jetzt so mit den prozent gemacht wie thomas l. es gesagt hat aber das ja das gleich wie mit den normalen werten
ich hab es der auflösung 1024x768 angepasst
dann die auflösung auf 1600x1200 gemacht und es war wieder alles verschoben.



> <html>
> 
> <head>
> <title></title>
> ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

Ganz ohne Verschiebung wirdf es nicht gehen, erklärt sich eigenmtlich auch von selbst...

Du könntest natürlich mit Scripten anpassen lassen!


----------



## MC Breit (25. Juli 2003)

also , das mitt den angaben wird nie was !

du must bedenken

auflösung 15*6 sieht so aus:

```
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
```
und 20*8 so:

```
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
```
nun kannst du dir vorstellen , das wenn du ein 2x2 pixel bild in die mitte machst , es so aussieht:


```
bei 15*6
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
++++++  +++++++
++++++  +++++++
+++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++
bei 20*8 so:
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++  ++++++++++
++++++++  ++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++
```
das was du in festen größen (in pixeln um genau zu sein) angibst ist verändert seine größe also mit der auflösung...

ein 50%x50% großes bild das erstreckt sich jedoch immer über die hälfte des *bildschirmes*

bei 20*8 sind ja 160 punket auzf der fläche wo normal (bei 10*6) gerade einmal 60 punkte sind...

ich glaube dein problem liegt in dieser relation...


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Juli 2003)

ich versuchs jetzt mal mit dem iframe auch wenn das nicht grad so die profesionelste lösung ist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ferdinand _
> *ich versuchs jetzt mal mit dem iframe auch wenn das nicht grad so die profesionelste lösung ist  *




Naja, dann frage doch per JavaScript die Auflösung ab und leite dann auf richtige Frameset um! Und sollte JavaScript aus sein (abfragen), dann kannst ja immernoch IFRame nehmen....


----------



## Ferdinand (25. Juli 2003)

ja daran hab ich vorher auch gedacht nur, es gibt ein problem 
ich bin kein scripter
und schon garnicht javascript 
das ist für mich reines 1<2=6*43~4,523-5% 
und ich denk nicht das es da ein script dafür gibt, oder ?


----------



## MC Breit (26. Juli 2003)

wenn es kein script gibt ,dann wird eben eins gemacht *lol*
(alledrdingz nicht von mir)

ich bin ma kurz daran gegeangen die iframelösung zu bauen , ich lade sie dann hoch und du sagtzt obs richtig ist...

Also , da hast du jetzt mal dei fertige
[Lösung mit Frames]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ferdinand _
> *ja daran hab ich vorher auch gedacht nur, es gibt ein problem
> ich bin kein scripter
> und schon garnicht javascript
> ...





> ```
> <script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
> 
> <!-- Begin
> ...



Ab in den HEAD der Seite, Abfrageseite , evtl. erweitern und gut... *smile*


----------



## Ferdinand (27. Juli 2003)

boah perfekt!
vielen vielen vielen DANK!
dann pass ich das nacher gleich noch richig für alle Auflösungen an und so.
*freu*


----------

